# Red Coon Check this out !!!



## riverrat345 (Mar 17, 2010)

A guy I work with caught this coon in the city.


----------



## blackbear (Mar 17, 2010)

wowcool


----------



## castaway (Mar 17, 2010)

That is cool. It would make a nice mount!


----------



## redtick (Mar 17, 2010)

That is the first in my 59 years! I would like to know what made him that color.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll bet it was accused of being a yellow tabby cat many times.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Mar 17, 2010)

That is cool!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 17, 2010)

Thats not a red coon , its a strawberry blonde!


----------



## Corey (Mar 17, 2010)

I bet someone would like to have him on display 
somewhere, like a zoo or something.


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 17, 2010)

hes albino aint he? No black pigment pink nose and feet kinda looks like pink eyes  ... Thats cool .Would be heck of a mount.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 17, 2010)

Actually its a Cinnamon coon..Nice un to..Albino looks totally different than that one but a lot of folks confuse the 2..


----------



## riverrat345 (Mar 17, 2010)

Fixen to turn him loose, I screwed up and sent the pic to local Mr. green jeans and he's all ****ie about it being trapped out of season.  Thought they might want to protect this one from being killed in season and display it at some animal farm or zoo.


----------



## Beagler282 (Mar 17, 2010)

Go ahead and turn him loose.At the taxidermy of course.He would be going to my collection for sure.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 17, 2010)

riverrat345 said:


> Fixen to turn him loose, I screwed up and sent the pic to local Mr. green jeans and he's all ****ie about it being trapped out of season.  Thought they might want to protect this one from being killed in season and display it at some animal farm or zoo.


It will be a wonder if you dont get a ticket out of this  You aint supposed to trap em PERIOD in north ga..Its about a 75 dollar ticket for having a trap out with a coon not in it..Dont know what in the crap it would be if it held a coon He is a nice one..If you ever come across another one..Let me know not the green jeans


----------



## Cottontail (Mar 17, 2010)

Thats awesome . I would give him to the Yellow River Game Ranch for folks to look at.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 17, 2010)

riverrat345 said:


> Fixen to turn him loose, I screwed up and sent the pic to local Mr. green jeans and he's all ****ie about it being trapped out of season.  Thought they might want to protect this one from being killed in season and display it at some animal farm or zoo.




Well another life lesson learned.


----------



## riverrat345 (Mar 17, 2010)

Its funny the guy that trapped it off of his deck taring up garbage every nite is trapping cats and the local animal control will kill them if you bring them to them, but trying to relocate a coon is against the law.


----------



## builditbreakit (Mar 17, 2010)

Where u letting it go.I got a dog who would like to see it.Hes never seen one that color.


----------



## riverrat345 (Mar 17, 2010)

In the woods.:  lol


----------



## Katera73 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thats a cool coon shame you can't keep him. I never understood why we can't trap coons in the north zone . Like we ant got a crap load of em up here. I mean every where you put out a corn feeder for deer you cant beat the coons away from it! I got TC pics of a dozen or more at one feeder.


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 17, 2010)

I had some friends in Texas that raised and sold only that color of coon.


----------



## GAcooner94 (Mar 17, 2010)

turn him loose then "accidentally" let the dog kill it on hte ground and it wouldnt be illegal haha


----------



## 1222DANO (Mar 18, 2010)

Turn him loose in the green jeans truck he didn't say where to let it go.


----------



## Jarred (Mar 18, 2010)

Boy I bet that one was easy to spot in the tree.


----------



## AMMO (Mar 18, 2010)

That's what city life will do for ya!I turn red every time I have to go in to the city!


----------



## huntaholic (Mar 18, 2010)

Cool Pic !


----------



## plottman25 (Mar 29, 2010)

My daddy's cur/black and tan cross treed one of them that color.  He tied the dog back and shot it in the head cause he wanted to have it mounted and it fell right into a fork and hung up.  lol he was Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----


----------



## King Fisher (Mar 29, 2010)

That color coon is called cinnanom, same as a cinnamon color black bear


----------



## country_guy9734 (Mar 30, 2010)

thats prety awesome, i think it would have to be on its way to the taxidermist, green jeans gonna have to find me 1st


----------



## Prorain (Apr 2, 2010)

King Fisher cool mount.I figured it to be what I call a pyeball like a white deer.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 2, 2010)

T


----------



## mountain-rebel (Apr 14, 2010)

cinnamon coon for sure!! that be a pretty mount.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Got one in the freezer like that


----------



## Mackey (Apr 14, 2010)

Donivan Creek Ace said:


> Thats awesome . I would give him to the Yellow River Game Ranch for folks to look at.



For sure, that's nice.


----------



## hollywood20 (Apr 14, 2010)

I have never seen a red coon befor


----------



## hoghunter102 (May 7, 2010)

Shoot id let it go so there would be more little cinomon coons to tree that is awsome.


----------



## savage1978 (May 12, 2010)

he didn't trap that near the nuclear power plant did he? he he!


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (May 14, 2010)

that is a cinamon, the albinos are really weird lookin they are solid white with pink noses n feet got a buddy that has one mounted killed it right up from his house also has an albino fox squirrel killed in the same block of woods!!! lot of inbreedin out there near him!!! no joke they look really neat...


----------

